# Crab Dip



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Some of the members have asked for my crab dip recipe. It was my moms so it's kind of old as she pasted in 2000 at 82.
Smokin Peachey used it although he did make some changes to it and he did his in the smoker. Which I have never done. But anyway here it is hope you enjoy. You can double the recipe with no problem.

Warren








A little trick to this is if you can't find crab meat you can substitute White Albacore Tune. The one packed in water.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Saved it. But, no old bay seasoning?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like Cowboy it is appreciated.

Nope no old bay in this. Agree don't know why maybe it was because it was concocted before old bay became so popular.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Saved it. But, no old bay seasoning?



My thought exactly! Sounds good though...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like JJ it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like kruizer it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 6, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Some of the members have asked for my crab dip recipe. It was my moms so it's kind of old as she pasted in 2000 at 82.
> Smokin Peachey used it although he did make some changes to it and he did his in the smoker. Which I have never done. But anyway here it is hope you enjoy. You can double the recipe with no problem.
> 
> Warren
> ...


This is good stuff.
My additions were dill, garlic, Tabasco, old bay and double the crab meat and cheese.
I smoked it at 250 with some hickory for an hour and a half.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> This is good stuff.
> My additions were dill, garlic, Tobacco, old bay and double the crab meat and cheese.
> I smoked it at 250 with some hickory for an hour and a half.



Tobacco?


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 6, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Tobacco?


How about Tabasco


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 6, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Some of the members have asked for my crab dip recipe. It was my moms so it's kind of old as she pasted in 2000 at 82.
> Smokin Peachey used it although he did make some changes to it and he did his in the smoker. Which I have never done. But anyway here it is hope you enjoy. You can double the recipe with no problem.
> 
> Warren
> ...


Thanks for sharing a family recipe , it sounds great!! I’ve bookmarked this to try.


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 6, 2020)

I added this to my short list - the wife loves crab dip and your mothers sounds great.  Thank you for posting it


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

RichGTS thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 6, 2020)

A big THANK YOU.
This is (mostly) the recipe for the crab  dip that I made for many years, but lost the instructions many years past.  
My recipe didn't have any cheese beyond the saucy portion that cream cheese contributes to the base and it was served warm.
I used an electric fry pan from my grandmother that held great low temp to serve it warm at parties.
I preferred Dungeness crab meat, but blending or completely substituting with imitation krab still made a tasty hors d'oeuvres   cracker dip


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm liking that! And it just so happens I have a pound of claw hanging around.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the like Steve it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> A big THANK YOU.
> This is (mostly) the recipe for the crab  dip that I made for many years, but lost the instructions many years past.
> My recipe didn't have any cheese beyond the saucy portion that cream cheese contributes to the base and it was served warm.
> I used an electric fry pan from my grandmother that held great low temp to serve it warm at parties.
> I preferred Dungeness crab meat, but blending or completely substituting with imitation krab still made a tasty hors d'oeuvres   cracker dip



Yes we serve it warm too. Always a item on our Christmas Eve gathering.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the like Fueling Around it is greatly appreciated.

Warren

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the like smokerjim it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

What!!! I want to know which members requested this recipe...? Seriously I like older family recipes the best, and I'm gonna have to give this one a try. Thanks for sharing Warren

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2020)

Sounds Great, Warren!!
Thanks for posting!!
Like

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for posting Warren! Look forward to trying it.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 7, 2020)

WOW THANKS FOR POSTING!  Family crab dip recipe from a guy from MD...  Sure hit!  Personally, not a huge fan of Old Bay.   If I use it, I use far less than recommended...  I want to taste the dang crab not spice.    Also, cheddar...  I woulda thought swiss or the like...  

How do eat it?  Ritz, wheat thins  or bread?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

zwiller Thanks for the like it is appreciated. Note there is no old bay in the recipe that was some others that added it. We eat on club crackers.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for the likes my mom would be proud.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> This is good stuff.
> My additions were dill, garlic, Tabasco, old bay and double the crab meat and cheese.
> I smoked it at 250 with some hickory for an hour and a half.



That sounds good. I was thinking Artichoke Hearts as well...


zwiller said:


> Also, cheddar... I woulda thought swiss or the like...



ME too...Gruyere or Aged Gouda. YUM!...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 10, 2020)

All of the adjustments sound great. But remember when this recipe was first made there were not most of the additions or changes you are suggesting.
We lived in the rural area of Maryland's Eastern Shore. Very limited variety of things as compared to today's choices. There was no large grocery stores mostly mom and pop shops with a limited choice of items.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like Fueling Around it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2021)

Smokin Hot Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

